# Colgar, colgar-se



## brau

El "bolic" m'ha fet tornar al cap una idea que ja tenia de fa temps, obrir un fil sobre el verb "colgar" o "colgar-se" i les seues accepcions. Per a mi alguna cosa està "colgada" quan està enterrada a terra, i el faig servir sobretot per a dir que alguna cosa està "mig colgada", mig enterrada. El pot està "mig colgat en terra". A algunes zones he sentit que l'utilitzen a la manera castellana, per "penjar", sobretot quan es parla del telèfon. Com diu el "bolic" a les illes també te el significat de "anar-se'n al llit" o "gitar-se". Coneixeu o feu servir aquest verb amb cap d'aquests sentits, o un altre?

Gràcies!


----------



## belén

Jo només conec colgar-se (anar al llit) o colgar-se amb qualqu


----------



## Tige

Jo sempre ho he dit com Brau: colgar com tapar amb terra. Colgar-se al llit ho trobo molt poètic...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres, nens, jo tot això ho desconeixia. Ja ho dic jo, que sou un TRESOR!

Això de "colgar-se amb qualqú" és molt guai, Belén


----------



## Dixie!

brau said:


> El "bolic" m'ha fet tornar al cap una idea que ja tenia de fa temps, obrir un fil sobre el verb "colgar" o "colgar-se" i les seues accepcions. Per a mi alguna cosa està "colgada" quan està enterrada a terra, i el faig servir sobretot per a dir que alguna cosa està "mig colgada", mig enterrada. El pot està "mig colgat en terra". A algunes zones he sentit que l'utilitzen a la manera castellana, per "penjar", sobretot quan es parla del telèfon. Com diu el "bolic" a les illes també te el significat de "anar-se'n al llit" o "gitar-se". Coneixeu o feu servir aquest verb amb cap d'aquests sentits, o un altre?
> 
> Gràcies!



Exactament, aquí ho diem amb el mateix significat. Una cosa colgada està enterrada.


----------



## Samaruc

Per a mi "colgar" és soterrar, com ja heu comentat. 

Pel que fa a l'alternativa balear, si sent dir que algú s'ha colgat al llit me l'imagine davall d'un munt de flassades, ben colgat... però sona bé, és creatiu.


----------



## belén

Bé, no deim "m'en vaig a colgar-me al llit", el verb "colgar-se" dins d'aquest contexte ja implica anar al llit, seria com a dir "me voy a dormirme a la cama", o una cosa així...no sona bé. O "anar al llit" o "colgar-se" sense llit.


----------



## Samaruc

belén said:


> Bé, no deim "m'en vaig a colgar-me al llit", el verb "colgar-se" dins d'aquest contexte ja implica anar al llit, seria com a dir "me voy a dormirme a la cama", o una cosa així...no sona bé. O "anar al llit" o "colgar-se" sense llit.



Ja, així sí... Gracis per s'aclariment!


----------



## Göthe

Jo el verb "colgar" no l'havia utilitzat mai, sempre he dit soterrar o enterrar.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Göthe said:


> Jo el verb "colgar" no l'havia utilitzat mai, sempre he dit soterrar o enterrar.


 
Jo sempre he llegit que al País Valencià _soterreu_ els morts i que els enterraments són els _soterraments_ (perdoneu que em posi fúnebre...). Pot dir-se també que els morts es _colguen_? 

Només una pregunta...


----------



## brau

Göthe said:


> Jo el verb "colgar" no l'havia utilitzat mai, sempre he dit soterrar o enterrar.


 
Curiós. Si no m'equivoque ets d'Alzira no? Jo sóc també de la Ribera Alta (la part sud) i si que el faig servir. No sabia que a la capital ja no s'utilitza aquest verb.


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo sempre he llegit que al País Valencià _soterreu_ els morts i que els enterraments són els _soterraments_ (perdoneu que em posi fúnebre...). Pot dir-se també que els morts es _colguen_?
> 
> Només una pregunta...


 
No, colgar amb aquest sentit no implica intenció. Es colga la moneda que et cau de la butxaca i amb el pas del temps i la pluja acaba soterrada.

A més, per a persones jo sempre utilitze "enterrar" i "enterrament" (o "antèrro" ). Soterrar te més un sentit de "enterrar una cosa" per a mi.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> No, colgar amb aquest sentit no implica intenció. Es colga la moneda que et cau de la butxaca i amb el pas del temps i la pluja acaba soterrada.
> 
> A més, per a persones jo sempre utilitze "enterrar" i "enterrament" (o "antèrro" ). Soterrar te més un sentit de "enterrar una cosa" per a mi.


 
Doncs en els llibres del saforí Josep Piera (el meu referent més immediat del País Valencià) sempre apareix la paraula _soterrament_ per a _enterrament_. També deu anar per zones, suposo


----------



## Samaruc

Per ací l'Horta es diu habitualment "enterro" o "soterrar" (així, en infinitiu però amb funció de substantiu).

"Colgar", en aquest cas, no hi tindria aplicació. Vaja, podria ser en el cas, per exemple, d'un assassí que colga un cadàver perquè no el troben, però la cerimònia de l'enterrament seria "enterrar" o "soterrar".

Caram, que lúgubres ens hem posat...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Samaruc said:


> Per ací l'Horta es diu habitualment "enterro" o "soterrar" (així, en infinitiu però amb funció de substantiu).
> 
> "Colgar", en aquest cas, no hi tindria aplicació. Vaja, podria ser en el cas, per exemple, d'un assassí que colga un cadàver perquè no el troben, però la cerimònia de l'enterrament seria "enterrar" o "soterrar".
> 
> Caram, que lúgubres ens hem posat...


 
És veritat, ara que ho dius, Samaruc, en Piera sempre escriu "el soterrar", no pas el "soterrament" (se m'havien creuat els cables...)


----------



## Bolic

brau said:


> Per a mi alguna cosa està "colgada" quan està enterrada a terra.


 


Samaruc said:


> Per a mi "colgar" és soterrar, com ja heu comentat.
> 
> Pel que fa a l'alternativa balear, si sent dir que algú s'ha colgat al llit me l'imagine davall d'un munt de flassades, ben colgat... però sona bé, és creatiu.


 
Jo havia sentir dir que quan volen calmar una persona que està massa "encesa" en qualque assumpte, li diuen que "colgui es foc" = que se calmi. Això és en sentit figurat, clar. Però crec que ses velletes també parlaven de "foc colgat" referint-se a[n] es calius que guardaven per l'endemà tornar encendre el foc: els tenien mig tapats de cendre per tal que conservassin el foc. 


Això coïncideix amb lo que diu en Brau. 


Segurament en Samaruc té raó en questió de sa relació amb es "colgar-se as llit" = tapar-se amb ses flassades…


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Doncs en els llibres del saforí Josep Piera (el meu referent més immediat del País Valencià) sempre apareix la paraula _soterrament_ per a _enterrament_. També deu anar per zones, suposo


 
N'estic segur que va per zones. Jo no utilitze mai la paraula soterrar en el registre col·loquial, però ja hem vist que Samaruc si.


----------



## Göthe

Normalment diem "enterrar" però jo personalment preferisc dir sempre "soterrar", no sé, ho veig molt original, posar una cosa sota la terra, això sí, "soterrament" i "enterrament". Per les citacions que he trobat al diccionari, soterrar apareix en documents més antics que no pas enterrar, però és clar, són simplement citacions i això no implica que "enterrar" no es fera servir abans.


----------



## betulina

Tot i que no és res que digui cada dia, "colgar" no em resulta gens estrany, sobretot en frases com "ha quedat colgat", per exemple. Potser és que per aquí està en desús a favor de "enterrar", no ho sé, però a mi no em sona igual dir "ha quedat colgat" que "ha quedat enterrat"... no en sé explicar la diferència, però.


----------



## RIU

betulina said:


> Tot i que no és res que digui cada dia, "colgar" no em resulta gens estrany, sobretot en frases com "ha quedat colgat", per exemple. Potser és que per aquí està en desús a favor de "enterrar", no ho sé, però a mi no em sona igual dir "ha quedat colgat" que "ha quedat enterrat"... no en sé explicar la diferència, però.


 
Hola, 

Diria, molt subjectiu aquest diria quedi clar, que tractant-se de persones, colgat és més per accident mentre que enterrat és més per voluntat, es a dir: algú ha quedat colgat per accident, mentre que enterrat, algú ho ha fet. Vas per aquí Betu? La idea l'he vista per aquí, ja.


----------



## Dixie!

Jo he tingut hàmsters durant molts anys, i recordo que sempre tenien papers dins la gàbia, els encantava fer-se el niu amb els papers, i quan s'amagaven a a sota de tot el paperam sempre dèiem: "Està colgat".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Recupero aquest fil ja antic per dir-vos que ara que m'entretinc llegint les "Rondaies mallorquines" no paro de trobar-me el verb *colgar* en el sentit que ens deia la Belén, o sigui que es veu que sí que es tracta d'un ús ben arrelat arreu de la geografia mallorquina (hi ha rondalles de tots els indrets de l'illa).

Bon diumenge a tothom!


----------



## dafne.ne

Jo ho faig servir colgar quan es tracte de quelcom colgat accidentalment, Ex. *l'anell estava mig colgat al jardí, * en canvi si ho vull fer dic:  Anem a enterrar-ho al jardí.


----------



## tamen

A propòsit de "colgar" (procedent del llatí "collocare"), que és un verb que faig servir poc, però que conec perfectament, em penso que l'error en el topònim "*Sant Cugat*", que almenys a Barcelona era  vulgarment pronunciat "*Sant Culgat*", prové de la suposició popular, bastant justificada o comprensible, segons la qual aquest sant estava o l'havien trobat colgat (sota terra), com la majoria dels que  se'n van d'aquest món.

A part, tampoc no m'és gens estrany el "colgar-se", equivalent a ficar-se al llit, que no crec que sigui exclusiu de les Balears.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> A part, tampoc no m'és gens estrany el "colgar-se", equivalent a ficar-se al llit, que no crec que sigui exclusiu de les Balears.


 
Doncs ets tot un privilegiat, Tamen, de veritat t'ho dic! Jo vaig néixer en aquext país fa un bon tou  d'anys i aquest ús del verb _colgar_ no em resulta gens familiar.


----------



## tamen

Amiga del Poble Sec, aquest privilegi que m'atribueixes no és més que el privilegi de l'edat, a haver voltat i tractat gent de diferents orígens i, potser també, a una orella ben atenta des de menut.

De totes maneres, agraeixo el compliment o el reconeixement.


----------

